# anadrol, dbol



## heckler7 (Feb 10, 2018)

whose got it legit? so many sponsors these days hard to keep up


----------



## domestic-supply (Feb 10, 2018)

Remember old good days when there were no sponsors here and everyone knew where to get legit dbol..
Now its much harder to keep up as there are too many sposors here..


----------



## BadGas (Feb 11, 2018)

Brother.. I don't run adrol anymore.. but I've bought quite a bit for a workout partner.. and  from many dif sponsors..  His opinion is hands down 
'H-AS' is the best so far..

With that said.. He hasnt tried Pharmacom .. and really has no interest bc they're only 25mg tabs but swears by their dbol. 



heckler7 said:


> whose got it legit? so many sponsors these days hard to keep up


----------



## BadGas (Feb 11, 2018)

ssed get Hemogenins back in the 90s from central n South America.. Those were awesome and the last pharm grade anadrol I ran. 



domestic-supply said:


> Remember old good days when there were no sponsors here and everyone knew where to get legit dbol..
> Now its much harder to keep up as there are too many sposors here..


----------



## heckler7 (Feb 11, 2018)

uncle z was a good source back in the day, got burned by a few others, then z left and came back.


----------



## BadGas (Feb 11, 2018)

I've only run his oils .. EuroPharm.. but after he came back. 

I had no issues with them.. except prices seemed a little high for UGL .. The other thing was that there seemed like a ton a drama circulating around Z and the operations.. 
I esp remember a few times there being massive flame wars that broke out .. and I said fuck it and peaced out




heckler7 said:


> uncle z was a good source back in the day, got burned by a few others, then z left and came back.


----------



## heckler7 (Feb 12, 2018)

BadGas said:


> I've only run his oils .. EuroPharm.. but after he came back.
> 
> I had no issues with them.. except prices seemed a little high for UGL .. The other thing was that there seemed like a ton a drama circulating around Z and the operations..
> I esp remember a few times there being massive flame wars that broke out .. and I said fuck it and peaced out


ya there was a lot of drama with some respected members, but his tren e was good shit


----------



## BadGas (Feb 13, 2018)

I thought all his oils were spot on. I know some will disagree.. The only time there was an issue was when he got duped and bought those knockoff Omnadrens.. 
To his defense, I bought 100 amps, and he reimbursed me with 100mL of EP Sustanon.. and tossed in some Test Prop, some drol, and some Tamox I believe for my troubles. 
They never fuck anyone over.. Ever.



heckler7 said:


> ya there was a lot of drama with some respected members, but his tren e was good shit


----------



## OTG85 (Feb 13, 2018)

We been around for 13 years and of course a few hiccups here and there but we always fixed every mistake we made. We do our best to make sure all our customers are happy with the products. We encourage blood testing, labmax, and mass spec. The Dbol is still the best around and I guarantee it or personally I will reimburse you myself old friend.


----------



## AllesT (Feb 14, 2018)

My friends bought some Zhengzhou anadrol at an online store - they are very happy of it. You need some research.I haven't used Zhengzhou Anadrol yet, but their Tren, test, Sta, and Hgh are awesome! Currently use this stack and are in the best condition ever.


----------

